
Amazon adds 50 Dash Buttons, says orders roll in twice a minute - ilamont
http://www.seattletimes.com/business/technology/amazon-adds-50-dash-buttons-says-orders-are-rolling-in-twice-a-minute/
======
madcaptenor
"orders roll in twice a minute" \- does this mean 2 * 1440 = 2880 orders per
day?

